# TreeMotion vs TreeFlex



## basnighttrees (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking for input from owners of these saddles. Likes, dislikes, pros, cons, etc. Other saddle owners like the Glide, Glidelite, Sequoia, and or something similar please comment also.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be watching this one. My saddle/system needs an upgrade - just so I dont have to hear it getting picked on by the greenhorns anymore. Maybe I'll use the new one for pruning style crap and save "old brown" for the big takedowns. Lol. Help! all my caribeaners are hung up and clipped onto the branches behind my back...someone call the fire dept., lol.


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 22, 2008)

I am really hoping for some good input about different saddles. I am ready to buy a new saddle and I don't want to wait to the climbing competition or trade show to try on some saddles.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 22, 2008)

basnighttrees said:


> I am really hoping for some good input about different saddles. I am ready to buy a new saddle and I don't want to wait to the climbing competition or trade show to try on some saddles.



Looks Like nobody owns one of those two HIGH dollar saddles........


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, looks that way. Any comments on the other saddles mentioned?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 23, 2008)

Got the sherill 2007 cat here.... that treemotion thing is company colors..sort of, it just looks so gay! Can that thing possibly hold up to real treework?? What is that shoelaces holding that thing together?? And the black leather looking part looks kind of cheap to, what is that?? for that kind of money it better be real and not look like some cheap Marshalls (do they still have those?) handbag, lol. I mean I want to change but its just soo hard when I look at this stuff - and I've seen quite a few beginners with all the tools and none of the clues, so I gotta wonder if its worth it? But I must find out if it is because its bothering me now. I just know its gonna cost me a grand probably so I think maybe it can wait till spring. Still I might try it sooner anyway though..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 23, 2008)

hey mds. get a dragonfly!

not as much as these 2. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 23, 2008)

Dude thats just what I was thinking! Sort of, I looked online at sherrill and now they call it butterfly II it looks like, it also has either leg strap deals OR the seat thingy now, you can add the seat it looks like ....damn I wish I hadnt lost my 2008 sherrill cat!!


----------



## oldirty (Oct 23, 2008)

yah the dfly has the seat. love that thing. havent had my nuts squeezed in quite some time because of it.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't used any of the 2 saddles mentioned in the original post, but I am looking to buy a new saddle before spring.

I've already got a butterfly 2 and I want a saddle without a floating bridge.
I've searched all the arb forums, read a ton of reviews and been all over the net. 

The saddle I'm leaning toward is the deluxe master 2.
Wesspur sells it now with a tongue buckle instead of the side buckle design.

Anyone got any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 23, 2008)

Quoting reachtreeservi"
I've already got a butterfly 2 and I want a saddle without a floating bridge.
I've searched all the arb forums, read a ton of reviews and been all over the net. "


So you don't like the floating bridge reachtreeservi? I am sick of getting twisted around while pruning in my master classic saddle. I was looking to get a sequoia. Why don't you like the floating bridge? just curious..... Mike


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 23, 2008)

I like my butterfly. And I have a weaver with a floating dee also.
They both are great saddles.

I just want to try something else. 

For SRT the floating bridge isn't ideal for putting a croll on .
I want to rig a tree frog config.
I'm doing SRT texas style now, and it isn't working well for my 270 lbs.
Too much strain on the upper body.

I was thinking about using the Croll suspenders for the Sequoia with the master deluxe 2.

I decided not to go with The Sequoia, the reviews on the British arb forums were concerned with it's comfort and durability.

It's probably a good saddle too, but I already have 2. With floating bridges.


----------



## Magnum783 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a master 2 that a built a floating bridge on and love it. Wouldn't have one that either did not have on or have the option of building one. I didn't like the fact that my movement was hindered with being tied into just one spot. Just like the way the floating bridge works for me but that is me just throwing my two cents in.
Jared


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 23, 2008)

Does the Glide or Sequoia have pinch points? And the TreeMotion and TreeFlex how do the hold up?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 24, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I decided not to go with The Sequoia, the reviews on the British arb forums were concerned with it's comfort and durability.
> 
> .





that saddle is probably great for handsaw climbing. i wouldnt want to be using it as strictly my takedown saddle though. to me, it doesnt look like it will last too long. especially underweight of a heavy saw.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for the good opinions. Seems like with saddles as with everything else it often comes down to a matter of preference. Thanks.... Mike


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 24, 2008)

A couple of thoughts for you:

I have climbed with a TreeMotion saddle. First off, its amazing. Second, its life expectancy is like 2 years due to some of the design elements although, the one I used is over a year old and is holding up well. 3, much like the sequoia it is not ANSI approved, if you care. 4, it is the most comfortable saddle I have ever climbed in (I've climbed in a versatile, traverse, master classic, weaver floating D, glide II) The attachment points on the treemotion are by far its best feature as you can tie in multiple ways and work through your line which won't work on a regular floating design saddle.

I used to climb in a Deluxe master II. Every now and then it would pinch my man parts but it wasn't worse than any other saddle. I hated the fact that it didn't have a floating D and now that I have a floating design, I would never go back, but its a great saddle if you dont like the floating design.

As far as the butterfly/dragonfly, it's almost identical to a glide with the exception that the bridge is webbing instead of rope (although you can get a webbing bridge for the glide).

I currently climb on a Glide II. It takes a long time to get adjusted right but it's very comfortable. It's got plenty of attachment points, is lightweight and costs 200 bucks less than a TreeMotion. I use a mickey mouse pulley on the bridge with a doublefirshermans on one link and a distel on the other link. If I double crotch, I use a snap and a blakes and hook it straight to the bridge(it's important to have a modern rounded snap if you plan on doing this, not one of the old styles that are good for metal rings). Depending on how big you are you'll get the 14" or 16" bridge (s/m=14" l/xl=16") I have a 16 inch bridge and it gives you plenty of movemant, although I most likely will order the 14" bridge because it will pull less on the leg rings when extended.

Any more questions?


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for responding Tree Dood. Do you get any pinching with the Glide or TreeMotion? How does the TreeMotion hold up with a 44 on the side? You said the saddle may last 2 years, are the parts replaceable? Would the saddle hold a big saw better with the suspenders? Can you set up a SRT with the Glide? Do the D's rings flop around on either saddle? Thanks again for every ones responses.


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh I forgot. Is the TreeMotion saddle lite? How much does it weight.


----------



## D Mc (Oct 25, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I like my butterfly. And I have a weaver with a floating dee also.
> They both are great saddles.
> 
> I just want to try something else.
> ...



I use the Sequoia SRT, think its a fine saddle. I think the truth of the matter is there is not a perfect saddle out there; each one is going to have some pros and cons. For using SRT the Sequoia works very well. I use the Frog walker with the Croll and chest harness. Pretty slick. Having the proper attachment placements is what makes the whole system work. I could never get it to work quite so well off my Glide. But do realize the Sequoia also has two tie in points, a floating bridge or the nonfloating SRT point, so it can be used either way. 

Also for those concerned about its ability to handle the heavier tools required for removals, I do not find that to be a problem. It handles a 660 with no problems. For spur work and rigging gear it feels as comfortable as any other saddle I have used. But that's me and as we know, these are all very personal choices.

Dave


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

Any pinch points on the Sequoia and how long do you think the saddle may last.


----------



## D Mc (Oct 25, 2008)

The aluminum rings on the floating bridge take some getting use to and can pinch if you have an old man's gut. But if you have washboard abs like all the young bucks, shouldn't be a problem. 

Hard to say how long it may last. I've had mine less than a year but see no wear points at all. 

Dave


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool, Thanks


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 25, 2008)

My 8 year old Buckingham Traverse is long due for retirement LOL, but is still in great shape from all the abuse it has taking. I want to get away from the bosun seat and all that extra weight. In my mind anything Buckingham[since 1896] is a very good product. I have decided to purchase the new Buckingham ArborMaster Glide Lite saddle. At only 3 lbs 9 oz. its almost 2 lbs lighter then the original Glide, but still looks like a good beefy saddle for the tough going. I can say right now that I will never get 8 years out of it but sometimes you have to sacrifice some durability for a little useability.


----------



## TheKid (Oct 25, 2008)

for what it's worth, i have climbed in the glide for 2 years now and HATE it. i am CONSTANTLY rotating the leg straps so the wide, padded part is actually where it should be and not rotated so the thinner webbing is supporting you(ouch). also, the waist belt CONSTANTLY needs tightening, as do the leg straps. They work loose over an hour or so. I climbed in the treemotion once and it seemed like the most comfortable saddle ever. The high price is off-putting, but perhaps worth it if you don't have to adjust it EVERY day. I don't like the glide. Also, I cut off those brass quick snaps because they always catch everything. And all those elastic slack keepers are super annoying to me. I don't like the glide, did I mention that?


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

Why yes you did. Good imput. I am looking for both likes and dislikes. Good stuff to think about.


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 25, 2008)

How was the TreeMotion with a 440 hanging on your side? And does anybody know how much this saddle weighs?


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 26, 2008)

TheKid said:


> for what it's worth, i have climbed in the glide for 2 years now and HATE it. i am CONSTANTLY rotating the leg straps so the wide, padded part is actually where it should be and not rotated so the thinner webbing is supporting you(ouch). also, the waist belt CONSTANTLY needs tightening, as do the leg straps. They work loose over an hour or so. I climbed in the treemotion once and it seemed like the most comfortable saddle ever. The high price is off-putting, but perhaps worth it if you don't have to adjust it EVERY day. I don't like the glide. Also, I cut off those brass quick snaps because they always catch everything. And all those elastic slack keepers are super annoying to me. I don't like the glide, did I mention that?



Yeah I remember cutting off those pesky elastic retainers and brass accessory snap from my Traverse. I adjusted my leg straps where they should be then wrapped electrical tape around the tailends. Installed a Kong Paddle biner in the slot of the waist band webbing and hang my saws lanyard ring on it.The Petzl Caritool biner looks like a good option if the waist webbing on some saddles has no slot in it. I haven't got my new ArborMaster Glide Lite saddle yet but the brochure says they installed wider pad webbings so this might fix the twisting problems. Like I said adjust everthing and then tape it.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 26, 2008)

i spent some time talking up that caritool on this site. it is a good tool, but i no longer use it after it snapped from the weight of the saws i use when climbing. 2 of them broke on me. i now use a big biner that i think has nothing to do with tree work but is more solid than the plastic. that said, not a bad option to use (the caritool) as long as you have your saw lanyard hooked up elsewhere so when it does break your saw doesnt fall out the tree.


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you mean. I was excited about mine till the broke and my saw fell 40 feet. Lucky that it did not hit any one.


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 26, 2008)

basnighttrees said:


> I know what you mean. I was excited about mine till the broke and my saw fell 40 feet. Lucky that it did not hit any one.



I always have the 2nd ring of my breakaway saw lanyard locked to my saddle with a small biner so I never drop my saw.If the saw is ripped away from me then that is a good thing because thats what the breakaway bungee is designed for. I didn't know the Caritool was plastic [only saw it in a cataloque] My large Kong non locking is good old aluminum.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 27, 2008)

I've done a sortof length review of the treeflex. You can see the vid here:

http://www.howcast.com/videos/20244-Review-Of-the-TreeFlex-Arborist-Harness


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 27, 2008)

NickfromWI said:


> I've done a sortof length review of the treeflex. You can see the vid here:
> 
> http://www.howcast.com/videos/20244-Review-Of-the-TreeFlex-Arborist-Harness



After seeing that video for 5min, I will never buy that harness, The d-rings need to be fixed and not flop around like that..... stuff like that cost to much time while working in the tree, also the accessory loops seem to be cheaply made.. I would never give up my BII to work in that harness..

This video is a good tool for some one to see what the harness is all about before spending all that cash..


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 27, 2008)

What was I saying about the new saddles looking so gay....


----------



## basnighttrees (Oct 28, 2008)

NickfromWI said:


> I've done a sortof length review of the treeflex. You can see the vid here:
> 
> http://www.howcast.com/videos/20244-Review-Of-the-TreeFlex-Arborist-Harness



That is a very good video. Did you get the D rings to stop floppy around? After using it for some time how do you like it know? Did you make any modifications to it?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 28, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> What was I saying about the new saddles looking so gay....



it is a european saddle man.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2008)

oldirty said:


> it is a european saddle man.


Oh, yeah, I almost forgot.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you heard of the new Cougar by WEAVER? I have been wearing it for a little over a year and have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 29, 2008)

basnighttrees said:


> That is a very good video. Did you get the D rings to stop floppy around? After using it for some time how do you like it know? Did you make any modifications to it?



By far the most comfortable harness I've ever worn. I'm constantly amazed by how comfortable it is. I still have the same gripes. I'm not happy with the placement of the gear loops- I don't like the floppy dees.

Mods? I pulled the sleeve off the bridge. It was bunching up and I didn't like that. I pulled the elastic bands that hold the waist belt and replaced them with velcro- but you saw that in the vid. I did a little test and replaced the elastic that holds the leg pads in place with another piece of velcro with much more tension. I like that one better and will switch the other soon.

I sewed on another gear loop on the right side where I think a gear loop should be.

I'm currently thinking about ways to stiffen up the gear loops that exist. As they are, it isn't super-smooth to take gear off.

I just tied the dees down. Not a particularly elegant, but it works.

I think that's it...so far!



love
nick


----------



## basnighttrees (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for everyones input. I'm between the secoia and treemotion. Anyone with some feedback on there likes and dislikes I am all ears. Thanks again.


----------



## wravenant (Nov 6, 2008)

*Tree Magic*

Hi guys, I know this i not one of the 2, but I have been climbing in a Tree Magic harness for quite some time now, and absolutely love it. I have not seen it in Sherril, or Wesspur, but I got mine while I was working in the UK, and got another one since, its amazing, and I think it was about $400.


----------



## basnighttrees (Nov 6, 2008)

How long did the saddle last you?


----------



## wravenant (Nov 7, 2008)

*Tree Magic*

Hi Chris

I am sure my first one would have lasted fot ages. but while I was working in Cape Town, my truck with all my kit got stolen, and I never saw any of it again, then I went over to Alaska to work, and could not find a saddle anywhere that I liked, so I got one sent over from the UK.

I am sure they will last for a long time.

-----------------------
WR


----------



## tree rex (Nov 9, 2008)

*i own both of these harness*

i have one of each of these belts. ia working in sweden where u climb all day no ground work so it is crucial to have a comfortable belt for long climbs . 
In my opinion the tree motion is a more popular belt u can quickly set it up and it has slots everywhere u could need them. I use my treeflex everyday day but it did take a lot of playing around to get it right.I prefer to back support on the flew but the legloops r better on the motion. Maybe a hybrid of the two belts could work i might try it.


----------



## basnighttrees (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Tree rex and welcome to the site. How long do you think the saddles will last you? Are there any pinch points on them? How often do you use the treemotion and why?


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 10, 2008)

Just got back from a Vermeer customer appreciation one day climbing/rigging training seminar.An instructor from www.ArborCanada.com or for the USA residents www.NorthAmericanTrainingSolutions.com did an excellent job. He was using a new prototype saddle from Buckingham ,all black,lower then normal height adjustable bridge, upper suspenders . Didn't have a name yet.
He showed a neat trick for climbing a structural risk tree while double crotched into a second tree. He snapped a saw bungee breakaway lanyard into his work position lanyard and used the breakaway lanyard for work positioning. He said all the people who had a tree fail on them and survived to tell the story always say "it happened so fast that I never had time to react". So what he says is the breakaway lanyard is good for about 200 lbs and if the tree should fail he would be torn away swinging to safety into the other double crotched tree.


----------

